# How much work is in this bike?



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey guys,
Just found a rolling Chassis on Ebay and I was wondering what you guys think. It's certainly cheap and motorless but I'm a little worried about putting together the headlight and fixing the other little problems with it. Do you think I should take this up or hold out for something a little less skeletal?


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

that looks pretty good matt.its an alloy frame,should be rather light.wiring up and mounting lights shouldn't be much of a problem compared to the wiring you need for the propulsion system.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

You call that "skeletal"? This is what I started with!


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

The main thing I'm worried about is the gauges or lack thereof. I'm not even sure how a speedo works on a bike... Is there some electrical replacement for it that would work. How are you electric bikers doing your gauges?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

mattW said:


> The main thing I'm worried about is the gauges or lack thereof. I'm not even sure how a speedo works on a bike... Is there some electrical replacement for it that would work. How are you electric bikers doing your gauges?


make a tach for your motor and get a programmable digital tach....thats ESSENTIALLY what I'm doing... the "programmable Tach" is a PDA.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was planning to use a bicycle computer for a speedo/odometer. But I'll probably need a regular cable drive unit to satisfy the powers that be.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

How hard do you think it would be to source a cable driven speedo and install/calibrate it? I beginning to think a bike with more working parts would be a better investment.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't see any mention of a title or what ever you use for licensing. That would be my first concern. I did find a some good info while googling that bike. http://www.suzukicycles.org/RG-series/RG250-Gamma.shtml
Seems like it was ahead of it's time and was quite a performer. I don't know if many of that model made it to the US since there aren't many parts coming up on Ebay. Could get pretty expensive as a result.


----------



## BradQuick (May 10, 2008)

I just started a conversion of a 2002 Ninja 250.

I was originally going to start with an old frame like that, but the more I looked into what I was going to have to spend on the parts to put into it, the more I realized that I wanted a good bike to start with.

For a few hundred more (10% of the total cost), you can get quite a bit more bike to start with.

I searched Craig's List and found was I was looking for. The motor is shot. It was laid down, so I have a little cosmetic work to do. The electrical system all works, etc.

Just my 2 cents.

- Brad


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

mattW said:


> How hard do you think it would be to source a cable driven speedo and install/calibrate it? I beginning to think a bike with more working parts would be a better investment.


I saw that bike last night also but thought it a bit "bare" to get ready for the road. It's got no lights,blinkers, horn and stuff that the cops like to see on bikes. However these bikes(or versions there of) were pretty common here in Aus. But they are getting old now and there are not many still running so the parts shouldn't be too expensive(but there are allways exceptions. A bloke who works next door to where I work had an 84 model and they used to crunch up their gearboxes fairly regularly. He went to a local bike wrecker here in Adelaide and used to buy a whole bottom end for $200. He done it twice in the 3-4 years he had the bike. In the end he sold the whole bike complete and running but needing lower seals on the r/h pot for only $200!!!!
I was spewing when I fount out he sold it. Would have been a GREAT conversion

BTW Kek-63's idea of using a push bike speedo is viable. I use 1 on my offroad ICE powered gokart that only has 6" wheels. The speedo works fine up to the karts top speed of about 110km/ph but it gets hard to read cos the kart shakes like hell at speed. Shouldn't have that problem on a bike


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Well it seems I'm making use of my contacts, My father-in-law is friends with a motorbike mechanic and is going to see if he can find me a donor bike... He is also probably going to be able to help with all the mechanical stuff which is a big relief too. Probably letting the skeleton go to someone with a bit more confidence in their restoration skills.


----------

